# Another coyote down



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice. Did you call this coyote in?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

nice what city was that one from?


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm guessing it was from Yoteville........


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice work !!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

AWESOME!


----------

